# BGK white spot



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well as I was sitting watching my baby Black Ghost it appeared to have a worm come out of a white spot at the front of his bottom fin. Is this poop I have by chance seen or is it in fact a worm etc. He has a good appetite and seems to be happy and healthy. I dug it out along with a bit of gravel and it does look like poop under a magnifying glass Am I worrying for nothing. HELP!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think you have anything to worry about.... That is where they..ahem, poop from. Their stomach cavity and digestive track don't appear to extend past the beginning of their bottom (anal) fin.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, that was what I was hoping on hearing DBam. Another came out after I had posted, so I was really hoping it was what you have confirmed.


----------

